# CPT Code 10060 and 10061



## ajanak (Sep 14, 2011)

Not finding this any where.  I realize these procedures have a 10 day global. What if the patient returns the next day and is seen by a different provider in our facility.  The initial provider did an I&D, packed the area.  Patient returned the next day and the 2nd provider did an I&D as well & packed the area.   (same abcess) Is the second day still considered part of the global  from the 1st day even though the 2nd provider had to I&D again?


----------



## missy874 (Sep 14, 2011)

Depending on documentation, you can probably use the modifier 58 on the second I&D if it's documented that the abscess required more drainage.  This would fall under the (b) scenario in the description of modifiers in Appendix A of the CPT manual "(b) more extensive than the original procedure."


----------



## armen (Sep 15, 2011)

this may be the case when you can use modif. 76


----------



## ajanak (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sandra2211 (Sep 15, 2011)

You can add a 58 modifier for the second procedure if it is done by the same doctor. If the procedure is done by another doctor different group you can bill without modifiers.


----------

